# Reserve Force BMQ Aldershot



## Britt.tyler (10 Nov 2020)

Hello, 

I’m a new recruit who will be attending Reserve BMQ in Aldershot Spring/Summer 2021. 

I’m curious how long this course will be? 

Thanks. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BDTyre (10 Nov 2020)

If it's just BMQ, it's about three-ish weeks. I forget if the current day count is 21 days or 23 days.


----------



## Loch Sloy! (10 Nov 2020)

Those are training days, the BMQ course is 1 month.

Aldershot is a great little base, and beautiful in the spring/ summer enjoy your time there. In the meantime, make sure you are building up your fitness and taking advantage of any PAT training opportunities put on by your unit.

Good luck.


----------



## BDTyre (10 Nov 2020)

Yes, thanks Loch...I should have clarified training days. I'm used dealing with CITY courses that stretch out over months...


----------



## Britt.tyler (12 Nov 2020)

Thanks for the info, it’s much appreciated. Does anyone know of any job protection legislation for leave of absence from a civilian job during BMQ training? 

Im a unionized hospital employee and they don’t have any union legislation surrounding this circumstance. 

If so, has anyone used such legislation to successfully take an LOA? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Blackadder1916 (12 Nov 2020)

If you're in Nova Scotia

https://novascotia.ca/lae/employmentrights/leaves.asp#reservist


> Reservist Leave
> 
> The Labour Standards Code includes a leave for employees who serve in the Canadian Forces reserve force and require time off from their civilian employment for the purpose of service. The leave can be taken for a deployment inside or outside of Canada and associated activities, training required by the Canadian Forces (including military skills training), travel related to deployment and training, and treatment, recovery or rehabilitation with respect to a physical or mental health problem resulting from deployment or training activities. To qualify for this leave, the employee must be employed with their civilian employer for a period of at least three months.
> 
> ...


----------



## 100milerunner (9 Dec 2020)

What are CITY courses? Is that an acronym, or does it just mean at armouries in the city as opposed to on base?



			
				CanadianTire said:
			
		

> Yes, thanks Loch...I should have clarified training days. I'm used dealing with CITY courses that stretch out over months...


----------



## BDTyre (10 Dec 2020)

Honestly, I'm not sure if it's an acronym, but yes, generally it refers to courses run part-time, out of a local armoury and staffed by one or more local units vs. ones run full-time out of a training school.
I suppose it could stand for "course in the training year."


----------

